# My Samsung s4 is stuck in team win recovery project v2.7.1.0



## Jamesturt (Sep 27, 2015)

I clicked it by mistake and can't get out I need he'll plz


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

That's a custom ROM. I don't see how you can run it by mistake. You'll need to restore the factory ROM.


----------

